# Lehrgang Pflicht?



## Zemo (12. September 2010)

Moin,

gibt es in Bremen eine Lehrgangspflicht?|uhoh: Oder kann ich meine Prüfung auch ohne Lehrgang machen? 

Danke


----------



## Locke4865 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Lehrgang Pflicht?*

um die Prüfung zu machen mußt du das Fischereigesetz und die dazu gehörenden Ordnung kennen und da steht´s drin 
bin aber zu faul zum suchen


----------



## Zemo (13. September 2010)

*AW: Lehrgang Pflicht?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> um die Prüfung zu machen mußt du das Fischereigesetz und die dazu gehörenden Ordnung kennen und da steht´s drin
> bin aber zu faul zum suchen



Habe eben nachgeschaut. 

Also hier steht nichts davon, dass man zu den Lehrgängen gehen muss. Oder?

Ist hier jemand aus Bremen zufällig und kennt sich damit aus?

_
§ 35 Fischereiprüfung und Erteilung des Fischereischeines (1) Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeines ist davon abhängig, dass der Antragsteller das 14. Lebensjahr vollendet und seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Bremen hat, eine Fischereiprüfung vor einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband (§ 29 Abs. 3) oder die vorgeschriebene Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegt hat oder als Berufsfischer ausgebildet ist. Eine Fischereiprüfung ist nicht erforderlich für Volljährige, die lediglich die Stockangelei nach § 9 ausüben wollen. (2) In der Prüfung hat er ausreichende Kenntnisse über Arten der Fische, über Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische, die fischereiliche Gesetzgebung, Fragen des Tier- und Naturschutzes im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischfang nachzuweisen. Die Oberste Fischereibehörde wird ermächtigt, eine Fischereiprüfungsordnung zu erlassen. (3) Der Fischereischein nach § 34 Abs. 1 und 3 wird nach einem von der Obersten Fischereibehörde bestimmten Muster erteilt und gilt für unbeschränkte Zeit. (4) Der Fischereischein kann, auch wenn die Voraussetzung des Absatzes 1 nicht vorliegt, erteilt werden an: 1. Personen, die mindestens fünf Jahre als Küstenfischer tätig waren; 2. Fischwirte sowie Personen, die hierzu ausgebildet werden; 3. Personen, die auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei wissenschaftlich ausgebildet sind; 4. Mitglieder diplomatischer und berufskonsularischer Vertretungen eines Landes und deren Angehörige, soweit sie durch Ausweis des Auswärtigen Amtes, einer Staats- oder Senatskanzlei eines Landes ausgewiesen sind._


----------



## Janbr (13. September 2010)

*AW: Lehrgang Pflicht?*

Meines Wissens gibt es in bremen keine Lehrgangspflicht, aber hier werden sie geholfen:

*Fischerprüfung in Bremen*


Stadtamt Bremen 
Stresemannstraße 48,  28207  Bremen 
Tel. 0421 361-88665
Fax 0421 361-6908 
www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=383489 
Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. 
Grambker Heerstraße 141,  28719  Bremen 
Tel. 0421 6449994
Fax 0421 6940224 
www.lfvbremen.de


----------



## Zemo (17. September 2010)

*Nachtrag*

In Bremen gibt es eine Lehrgangspflicht. :vik:


----------

